# Needle breakage on Toyota 820



## jowsley (Feb 12, 2010)

I recently purchased a used Toyota 820AD. This is my first industrial machine. After a few initial hiccups, it's finally up and running. However, the second needle keeps breaking. The person from whom I purchased it told me that the timing would probably need to be adjusted after transporting it. Could this be the problem? Unfortunately, the instruction manual that I received with the machine doesn't say anything about how to do this. The closest that it comes is in the troubleshooting section where it suggests that adjusting the gap between the needle and the shuttle might fix the problem of breaking needles, but it doesn't tell how to do this.
Can anyone out there help me?
Thanks!!


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

Is it only the #2 needle breaking?


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

If its needle specific it probably isn't timing. Also moving the machine shouldn't throw the timing off. Sounds more like needle depth.


----------



## jowsley (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes, only the #2 needle.


----------



## jowsley (Feb 12, 2010)

ShirlandDesign said:


> If its needle specific it probably isn't timing. Also moving the machine shouldn't throw the timing off. Sounds more like needle depth.


 
Does that mean that I just don't have it installed all the way?


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

No, there are two set screws in the needle bar assembly that set the top and bottom of the needle stroke. You can get a small circular guage that fits on the center post of the hook. At the verry bottom of the down stroke the needle tip should just touch the guage. If the down stroke is shallow it won't pick up the bobbin, if its a little deep it can break the needle. What state are you in, I might have a number for you.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Oops, Washington state. My guy does'nt go that far out. But there ought to be lots of techs up there that can tweak your machine up.


----------

